# Investment scam in Thailand: Eddy Biggs



## chablis

Please look out for this man, Eddy Biggs. He is trading in a pig farm in Thailand called 10 Little Pigs.
Here is the link to one of the articles that has been printed in national newspapers about him and his girlfriend Saruta.

Scottish couple lose £45k life savings after investing in Thai pig farm - The Daily Record


----------



## Song_Si

interesting article I see they met him April 2010.

This scam was publicised on another Thai forum in April 2011; same man was also selling franchises for 'magic berry drinks' sold as Zingaro, and more recently investment shares in a resort complex in Kanchnaburi, Thailand, under name Helconia.

always people who'll see profits rather than facts . . . the promised returns were extraordinarily high:



> Initially investors were being told to expect 69.1% profit over 15 months plus their money back
> source


Refer also to this site listing scams


----------



## BenInveigled

With all due respect, I know guys that invested and nobody believed the 60+% return.... they simply believed it was a sound investment AFTER visiting the farm and seeing the stock. To call them stupid, daft or whatever is a little harsh in my opinion. If you want to have a go at someone - then Biggs is the [email protected]@rd that needs to be hit - be fair, he is the thieving git that has ruined peoples lives.


----------



## chablis

*Eddy Biggs - 10 Little Pigs*



BenInveigled said:


> With all due respect, I know guys that invested and nobody believed the 60+% return.... they simply believed it was a sound investment AFTER visiting the farm and seeing the stock. To call them stupid, daft or whatever is a little harsh in my opinion. If you want to have a go at someone - then Biggs is the [email protected]@rd that needs to be hit - be fair, he is the thieving git that has ruined peoples lives.


You are right Ben thank you, I did not believe the projected profits but did expect around 20%
Another article was posted in the Daily Express as follows;
Eddy Biggs and his piggy fibs - Investigations


----------



## BenInveigled

Well, let's just hope the authorities catch up with him Chablis. As I understand it, pig farming in Thailand is one of the sectors that it is illegal for a foreigner to work in. If not the police, then maybe Thai immigration will catch up with him (he certainly won't have a work permit for pig farming) 

Always the hope he will then be deported and return to the UK for our own authorities to deal with. :clap2:


----------



## BenInveigled

I've been trying to find out more information on Eddy Biggs' so called "Heliconia Island Spa Resort", but it appears that the website has been taken down.

Supposedly it's in Kanchanaburi, near the River Kwai - would be interesting to see if it actually exists and to visit the place. A foreigner can't own land in Thailand unless through a business, and I believe can not own more than 49% of a business. Therefore Biggs must have a Thai partner or partners - whether this is Biggs' girlfriend Saruta or not is anyone's guess. I wonder if there is anyway of finding that out through the land registry in Thailand(?)


----------



## scambusters9

*Edward 'Eddie'Biggs*

AKA - Dale De Vaan
AKA - Eddy Maas
AKA - Dale Rowlands
AKA - Don Jaggers

Born 1943 in the UK, now resident of Thailand since 2005? last known of in Hindat area, near the huge land he purchased allegedly using monies stolen from investors and was trying to sell as a resort thai forest and also a flower growing business honey-beez which was until recently being advertised as a franchise again in the UK and US.

Biggs is up to his old criminal ways, after the 10 little Pigs franchise in Thailand fiasco, after with the Magic-Berries drinks franchise in the UK, selling the business on inflated returns and selling shares to investors never registered.

See the latest expose in UK in the Daily Mirror 30th August 2012 visit the online version: Failed pig investor Eddie Biggs becomes failed fruit drink franchise seller

Beware this individual...any one recognise him or his aliases?


----------



## TomC

This Biggs guy must be a gifted con artist to be able to dupe so many people. And the victims are not some young teenage punks. These are supposedly older and wiser people. Biggs must have the speaking ability of what we called in Thai, "pudh hai ling lub" or the ability to "talk monkeys to sleep." Once you crossed path with such a world class conman and a little greed in your heart, you're doomed.


----------



## joseph44

TomC said:


> This Biggs guy must be a gifted con artist to be able to dupe so many people. And the victims are not some young teenage punks. These are supposedly older and wiser people. Biggs must have the speaking ability of what we called in Thai, "pudh hai ling lub" or the ability to "talk monkeys to sleep." Once you crossed path with such a world class conman and a little greed in your heart, you're doomed.


Probably, the victims are in the same category as the victims of UK-lottery notifications and beneficiaries of Nigerian Kings and Queens. :confused2:


----------



## stednick

*Falang Cons*

Without knowing for certain I would assume he targets Expat newbies gaining their trust with helpful tips and minor accommodations showing what a happy, good and charitable human being he is. After a while he let's you in on one of those rare and golden can't miss opportunities he, in his benevolence decides to allow his new found friends to take part in. Lucky you. 

The real warning in this, is that you have to beware of your countrymen. As a foreigner you tend to have greater faith in the honesty and goodness of someone speaking your mother language.

There are a great many foreigners barely scraping by who are more than happy to relieve you of some of your hard earned cash. We all know about the common scams from the Thai touts; padded bills, cover charges as you leave, fixed games, fake goods, cut glass gemstones, etc.

We are rarely warned about the hazards posed by your countrymen and fellow falangs. We are more susceptible to be conned by someone speaking our own language. Beware.


----------



## scambusters9

*More on Edward Biggs Con Artist*

Further Information coming through via the latest newspaper articles in the UK, about Biggs and his previous scams, both in Thailand and elsewhere.

He has used numerous aliases behind these deceptions, some shown below, now some new ones, so watch out as he has been known to use:

*Fullman O'Flaherty *(he used this on the Honey-Beez flower selling franchise which he was advertising on UK franchise sites, and IS STILL advertising on USA franchise sites).

*Edward Critchfield *(Critchfield is his mothers maiden name)

It has also come to light that BIGGS was behind a property scam in Bulgaria a few years ago, business name of 'Black Sea Magic' where he fleeced a load of money from unsuspecting UK Investors, and used documents he had forged in the deals, he is still wanted in Bulgaria by many people.

He also believed that he had to flee New Zealand to go to Thailand, because he was wanted for tax evasion.

IF ANYONE HAS ANY MORE ON THIS SCUMBAG PLEASE ALERT US...:clap2:




scambusters9 said:


> AKA - Dale De Vaan
> AKA - Eddy Maas
> AKA - Dale Rowlands
> AKA - Don Jaggers
> 
> Born 1943 in the UK, now resident of Thailand since 2005? last known of in Hindat area, near the huge land he purchased allegedly using monies stolen from investors and was trying to sell as a resort thai forest and also a flower growing business honey-beez which was until recently being advertised as a franchise again in the UK and US.
> 
> Biggs is up to his old criminal ways, after the 10 little Pigs franchise in Thailand fiasco, after with the Magic-Berries drinks franchise in the UK, selling the business on inflated returns and selling shares to investors never registered.
> 
> See the latest expose in UK in the Daily Mirror 30th August 2012 visit the online version: Failed pig investor Eddie Biggs becomes failed fruit drink franchise seller..
> 
> Beware this individual...any one recognise him or his aliases?


----------



## Irate one

scambusters9 said:


> Further Information coming through via the latest newspaper articles in the UK, about Biggs and his previous scams, both in Thailand and elsewhere.
> 
> He has used numerous aliases behind these deceptions, some shown below, now some new ones, so watch out as he has been known to use:
> 
> *Fullman O'Flaherty *(he used this on the Honey-Beez flower selling franchise which he was advertising on UK franchise sites, and IS STILL advertising on USA franchise sites).
> 
> *Edward Critchfield *(Critchfield is his mothers maiden name)
> 
> It has also come to light that BIGGS was behind a property scam in Bulgaria a few years ago, business name of 'Black Sea Magic' where he fleeced a load of money from unsuspecting UK Investors, and used documents he had forged in the deals, he is still wanted in Bulgaria by many people.
> 
> He also believed that he had to flee New Zealand to go to Thailand, because he was wanted for tax evasion.
> 
> IF ANYONE HAS ANY MORE ON THIS SCUMBAG PLEASE ALERT US...:clap2:


I know someone who was taken in by this fella to the tune of many thousands. Biggs also did his best to ruin the poor blokes good name when questions started being asked. I did not invest with Biggs though at one point was tempted to do so - it was a thorough scam and convincing - It was luck only which kept me out of harms way. Glad you brought this to the attention of everyone here and good luck with hunting this conman down. I have been reliably informed that the Daily Mirror have featured Biggs a couple of times and are keen to talk with him.


----------



## chablis

*Eddy Biggs*



stednick said:


> Without knowing for certain I would assume he targets Expat newbies gaining their trust with helpful tips and minor accommodations showing what a happy, good and charitable human being he is. After a while he let's you in on one of those rare and golden can't miss opportunities he, in his benevolence decides to allow his new found friends to take part in. Lucky you.
> 
> The real warning in this, is that you have to beware of your countrymen. As a foreigner you tend to have greater faith in the honesty and goodness of someone speaking your mother language.
> 
> There are a great many foreigners barely scraping by who are more than happy to relieve you of some of your hard earned cash. We all know about the common scams from the Thai touts; padded bills, cover charges as you leave, fixed games, fake goods, cut glass gemstones, etc.
> 
> We are rarely warned about the hazards posed by your countrymen and fellow falangs. We are more susceptible to be conned by someone speaking our own language. Beware.


You are absolutely right Nick. My husband, unfortunately, fell foul of Bigg's charm who played to his ( hubby) ego. I was more cynical having been an expat for many years in several countries. It was a very expensive learning curve for hubby........and yes, I forgave him!


----------



## scambusters9

Thanks all for the blogs, anything we can do to get this scumbag to justice. 

In today's Daily Mirror, Thursday 6th September, there is another article, all about him and his aliases and one not mentioned is aka Eddy Maas. He was believed to have been in the UK recently, with his new Thai bride Warisa Biggs, and may be now en route back to Thailand. We believe he is a bigamist, and has never divorced his Japanese wife, Myuki Kato, who lives in Phuket, and indeed never divorced his wife in NZ either. You can see the Daily Mirror article search on line for Franchise Flop Eddy Biggs Had a Whole Previous Identity.


----------



## Cuidado

I joined this forum just to post. I'm not an expat. I'm an ex wife! I met Edward de Faan (Biggs) in 1979, parted company in 1981. I got a divorce, and so has the wife after me. I don't know about the Japanese lady, and I suspect the Warisa Biggs might be Saruta with a new name...or not. He has records with Interpol dating back to the early 70s. My guess is he has put his Thai businesses in Saruta's name if it is illegal for him to work or own land in Thailand. He uses believable people to give himself credibility. Can't wait to see him stopped. Never mind Carmen Sandiego, Where in the World is Eddy Biggs?! He has a big history as Edward Difarn. Enjoy Google trawling that one! Multiple prison terms, and he comes out each time worse than before. But he's getting older and hopefully he'll develop some social disease that he deserves, which will disable his intellect.


----------



## Irate one

Cuidado said:


> I joined this forum just to post. I'm not an expat. I'm an ex wife! I met Edward de Faan (Biggs) in 1979, parted company in 1981. I got a divorce, and so has the wife after me. I don't know about the Japanese lady, and I suspect the Warisa Biggs might be Saruta with a new name...or not. He has records with Interpol dating back to the early 70s. My guess is he has put his Thai businesses in Saruta's name if it is illegal for him to work or own land in Thailand. He uses believable people to give himself credibility. Can't wait to see him stopped. Never mind Carmen Sandiego, Where in the World is Eddy Biggs?! He has a big history as Edward Difarn. Enjoy Google trawling that one! Multiple prison terms, and he comes out each time worse than before. But he's getting older and hopefully he'll develop some social disease that he deserves, which will disable his intellect.


I have alerted one of the principals in one of his ventures (He his assisting hunting Biggs down) to this post. If there is any info you may have which would assist in finding him it would be dealt with sympathetically and confidentially by him. Thank you for having the courage to go public on this miscreant.


----------



## scambusters9

*Here to Help..*



Cuidado said:


> I joined this forum just to post. I'm not an expat. I'm an ex wife! I met Edward de Faan (Biggs) in 1979, parted company in 1981. I got a divorce, and so has the wife after me. I don't know about the Japanese lady, and I suspect the Warisa Biggs might be Saruta with a new name...or not. He has records with Interpol dating back to the early 70s. My guess is he has put his Thai businesses in Saruta's name if it is illegal for him to work or own land in Thailand. He uses believable people to give himself credibility. Can't wait to see him stopped. Never mind Carmen Sandiego, Where in the World is Eddy Biggs?! He has a big history as Edward Difarn. Enjoy Google trawling that one! Multiple prison terms, and he comes out each time worse than before. But he's getting older and hopefully he'll develop some social disease that he deserves, which will disable his intellect.


Hi Cuidado,

I am the representative of all of the UK, Ireland and worldwide investors, that have lost a great deal of money over the last 3 years, hundred of thousands, to Biggs and his scams. I can be trusted, as you can see I have posted a number of blogs here, and we have been working tirelessly since last year to find Biggs and bring him to justice. A colleague of mine has just alerted me to your post, and I was also notified thru an e-mail alert, where you can contact me directly, so I can prove all the efforts we have been making to find Biggs. I need to make another couple of posts before this system will allow me to post my direct e-mail it is telling me. I work closely with the UK Daily Mirror journalist and I believe you may be the same person as wife no.3 on the blog there? Please contact me so we can talk..thank you.:clap2:


----------



## Cuidado

Irate one said:


> I have alerted one of the principals in one of his ventures (He his assisting hunting Biggs down) to this post. If there is any info you may have which would assist in finding him it would be dealt with sympathetically and confidentially by him. Thank you for having the courage to go public on this miscreant.


You are welcome. Let's hope he gets caught soon.


----------



## Cuidado

scambusters9 said:


> Hi Cuidado,
> 
> I am the representative of all of the UK, Ireland and worldwide investors, that have lost a great deal of money over the last 3 years, hundred of thousands, to Biggs and his scams. I can be trusted, as you can see I have posted a number of blogs here, and we have been working tirelessly since last year to find Biggs and bring him to justice. A colleague of mine has just alerted me to your post, and I was also notified thru an e-mail alert, where you can contact me directly, so I can prove all the efforts we have been making to find Biggs. I need to make another couple of posts before this system will allow me to post my direct e-mail it is telling me. I work closely with the UK Daily Mirror journalist and I believe you may be the same person as wife no.3 on the blog there? Please contact me so we can talk..thank you.:clap2:


Yep. Ask Nick for my email. I've given permission.


----------



## scambusters9

Thanks I will do..


----------



## scambusters9

*Edward Difarn*

I have done a load of work Cuidado on Difarn in NZ and thanks to you have loads of new stuff, *but need your help!.*.I have e-mailed Nick.:ranger:


----------



## Cuidado

Excellent.


----------



## sallyjs

Look like *"Wicked Attraction"* on ID channel here in US.

I do believe the whole idea about pigs from his Thai girlfriend or her relatives. Last 30 yrs ago when I was @ graduate school, I had a field trip to the south of Thailand to study about rural development program. Most of local villages have this idea for someone who has not land or being pig's farmer to invest by buying babies pig and share profit after they sell (full grown) pigs. It was not scam then because it happened every where in local villages. The big con artist like Ed found it's interesting idea to scam innocence people. I think his girlfriend should be held accountable too. I'll forward this story to my friend (high rank police) to check on it. I hate it so much if Thais people do or corporate the crime and hurt a lot of innocence people like this.


----------



## scambusters9

*Hi Sallyjs*

I represent the Investors who have lost hundreds of thousands of pounds to this criminal, including the pigs scam, and others, and I am in contact with both the Royal Thai Police and British Embassies on this, with an officer dealing. I would be very grateful of any contact with the Police that you have..? The more angles the better. Please contact me at 




sallyjs said:


> Look like *"Wicked Attraction"* on ID channel here in US.
> 
> I do believe the whole idea about pigs from his Thai girlfriend or her relatives. Last 30 yrs ago when I was @ graduate school, I had a field trip to the south of Thailand to study about rural development program. Most of local villages have this idea for someone who has not land or being pig's farmer to invest by buying babies pig and share profit after they sell (full grown) pigs. It was not scam then because it happened every where in local villages. The big con artist like Ed found it's interesting idea to scam innocence people. I think his girlfriend should be held accountable too. I'll forward this story to my friend (high rank police) to check on it. I hate it so much if Thais people do or corporate the crime and hurt a lot of innocence people like this.


----------



## sallyjs

scambusters9 said:


> I represent the Investors who have lost hundreds of thousands of pounds to this criminal, including the pigs scam, and others, and I am in contact with both the Royal Thai Police and British Embassies on this, with an officer dealing. I would be very grateful of any contact with the Police that you have..? The more angles the better. Please contact me at[/QUOT
> 
> How I can contact you?
> I sent message to my friend last night, just wait him response me back.
> I would asked his permission to give you his email address.


----------



## scambusters9

*Hi*

post a blog on the Daily Mirror website, the latest one about Biggs and his identity, see net on franchise flop Eddie Biggs had a whole other previous identity (I cannot post the actual link here, the administrators as helpful as they are won't allow a thread or link to be posted), inc. your e-mail, and the journalist will notify me so I can contact you direct. Thank you for your assistance..



sallyjs said:


> scambusters9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I represent the Investors who have lost hundreds of thousands of pounds to this criminal, including the pigs scam, and others, and I am in contact with both the Royal Thai Police and British Embassies on this, with an officer dealing. I would be very grateful of any contact with the Police that you have..? The more angles the better. Please contact me at[/QUOT
> 
> How I can contact you?
> I sent message to my friend last night, just wait him response me back.
> I would asked his permission to give you his email address.
Click to expand...


----------



## sallyjs

scambusters9 said:


> post a blog on the Daily Mirror website, the latest one about Biggs and his identity, see net on franchise flop Eddie Biggs had a whole other previous identity (I cannot post the actual link here, the administrators as helpful as they are won't allow a thread or link to be posted), inc. your e-mail, and the journalist will notify me so I can contact you direct. Thank you for your assistance..
> 
> I found the blog as you mention and I would do my best . I'm waiting for my friend to mail me back.


----------



## scambusters9

*Any News*



sallyjs said:


> scambusters9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> post a blog on the Daily Mirror website, the latest one about Biggs and his identity, see net on franchise flop Eddie Biggs had a whole other previous identity (I cannot post the actual link here, the administrators as helpful as they are won't allow a thread or link to be posted), inc. your e-mail, and the journalist will notify me so I can contact you direct. Thank you for your assistance..
> 
> 
> 
> I found the blog as you mention and I would do my best . I'm waiting for my friend to mail me back.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sallyjs, any update on your contact?....
Click to expand...


----------



## sallyjs

scambusters9 said:


> sallyjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sallyjs, any update on your contact?....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll mail to you at email on the blogs, (.gmail) My friend is going to find contact information. That mail that posted on the blogs works?
Click to expand...


----------



## scambusters9

*Thanks*



sallyjs said:


> scambusters9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll mail to you at email on the blogs, (.gmail) My friend is going to find contact information. That mail that posted on the blogs works?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the 'crime' gmail as on the blog is fine..thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## chablis

*Eddy Biggs*



scambusters9 said:


> sallyjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the 'crime' gmail as on the blog is fine..thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Biggs is getting worried;
> 
> Oh dear BIGGS, I see on line that there are new efforts to deny your crimes and KNOWN criminal history. I also note that you do not deny your previous identity as Dale De Vaan or even The Bulgarian Property Scam?
> Oh, and may I add, that your powers of deduction are very, very poor! :clap2: I laughed my socks off when I read that you thought I was Nigel. I would tell you who I really am but do not want to spoil the fun!
> By the way, Nigel does not live in France and has never been married.
> You seem to get a lot of details wrong but I guess that is down to your age – Alzheimer’s perhaps?
Click to expand...


----------



## Cuidado

*Best laugh for ages!*



chablis said:


> scambusters9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Biggs is getting worried;
> 
> Oh dear BIGGS, I see on line that there are new efforts to deny your crimes and KNOWN criminal history. I also note that you do not deny your previous identity as Dale De Vaan or even The Bulgarian Property Scam?
> Oh, and may I add, that your powers of deduction are very, very poor! :clap2: I laughed my socks off when I read that you thought I was Nigel. I would tell you who I really am but do not want to spoil the fun!
> By the way, Nigel does not live in France and has never been married.
> You seem to get a lot of details wrong but I guess that is down to your age – Alzheimer’s perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the part where he called you a dog, in French of course, because that's the language of love! And note, you're only a dog sometimes, but when you are, you're horrible anywhere!
> I suspect signs of diminished mental capacity as well. All those amazing facts, and the pictures...what's that about?
> He's definitely on the defensive. :boxing:
Click to expand...


----------



## eddy_biggs

*Eddy Biggs*

It's been 3 months since anyone said anything bad about me now. I've waited until this happened so that I can say a word or two. Not in defence as I have done nothing wrong!

What? Yes you are probably saying that. But the 'truth' is that I have been involved in a few business ventures, some have failed, some are still successful. And like some of those who entered into this risky area of business, I have lost money as you have.

We all understand that you are angry, who wouldn't be after losing a chunk of cash. I was very upset when 10 Little Pigs failed and closely followed by Magic-Berries (Zingaro super-healthy drinks).

Anger and upset are understandable and accepted.

When anyone goes into business they have to accept the market as it is. The facts are that 90% of new businesses fail. That is fact! You can easily verify that by entering something like 'how many businesses fail in the UK.'

Our businesses failed and I accept some of the blame for that. It was not all my fault, as others had input too, a few had exceptionally strong input. They are to blame too, don't you think?

The point here is that, while some of you, write slander and abuse online, on irresponsible sites like this, you cause hurt to me and to all others that were involved. When you read what can only be termed an emotive and abusive exaggeration of events, and then you accept that lie and add to it to build up an even greater abuse and insult - you are doing no good.

What do you mean, you are not concerned about doing good? Yes ok, I understand you, you just want to hurt me, someone who can be hurt, someone who you now believe stole your money on purpose.

But if you are a thinking person (are you?) then you have no option but to accept that most of what is written on this and other unaccountable sites, is in fact not true. How can it be?

Do you think that the British Police are idiots, they are not. Do you honestly feel that the Royal Thai Police will tolerate such things. The police in these two countries act correctly (in the most part) and have 'been there and done that' many, many times before. They know how easy it is to lie and make false claims about someone, hiding behind an alias, hiding behind a gutter-press website, and never ever showing your real self.

I have registered for this website using my own name, my own email and particulars, can you say the same, probably not.

I am not hiding and I am not wanted by any police. I am the person who has made you angry, yes accepted. I regret that. But it has happened.

My site says it all, why not go there? Just put my full name Edward Biggs in Google and you will have it as the first or second entry on that page. Or any search browser as well.
If anyone has the guts (obviously no-one has, (so far) to contact me, you will receive a polite reply. I will try to answer your question sensibly and thoughtfully and without abuse, as you are so willing to do to me in public. You will find my email address by typing 'edward biggs' in any browser and following the links.

NOW HERE IS MY CHALLENGE TO YOU.
Can you act like a grown person and try with me to resolve our differences and to find some common ground to put an end you my hurt and to your 'clear and present' hurt. Don’t deny it. Anyone writing such comments must be really hurting.

Will you accept my challenge? 

You can do it here on this rubbish browser if you wish and the answer will be published on my website.

I wish you, my unknown reader, well! To everyone I wish good and no bad. I am trying to be a responsible person. Will you too?

Eddy

THIS MESSAGE IS PUBLISHED ON MY WEBSITE, AS IT APPEARS HERE. WE WILL SEE IF THIS IS PUBLISHED IN FULL BY THOSE WHO CONTROL THIS SITE. ARE THEY ACTING IN EVERYONE'S BEST INTEREST OR NOT.


----------



## joseph44

Eddy, next time you try to find and convince investors into investing into your ventures, explain them, as you explained here, about failures and successes in new businesses.
If someone tells me that approx. 90% of new businesses are doomed to fail, I would never invest in the "messenger". 

Instead of explaining here WHY and HOW some of your ventures failed it would be better to tell people HOW and WHEN your are going to make it up to them!!


----------



## eddy_biggs

Hello Joseph44,
Thanks for your response. Who are you? What is your name?

Without that information, it's like talking to a stone isn't it?

What is the Messenger?

Yes perhaps I should have told everyone who accepted to enter into business with me, about 90% of new businesses that fail. But honestly, isn't that advice true for every new company? How many of those companies, advertise the failures of others? You can guess the answer, like me, none at all!
It is just not common sense to do that.

You also suggest I have to make up the financial losses of others. Why do you say that? Why would they not help me now with my losses? We all accepted to go into the venture together and we had our rewards and responsibilities set out.

The underlying reason why (in my opinion, but could be substantiated by more qualified people), the real reason why businesses fail is that not enough customers are found to buy the goods or service. It is that PLAIN AND SIMPLE.

Yes we all say this other reason is to blame and that person and so on. The Trade and Industry site had (I think) 68 reasons listed last year. It may still be there. ^* reasons that people listed as why their business failed. 
Competition opened up next door.
Sickness.
Incompetence of someone.
and 64 more .... but the T&I then said, that the underlying reason was and always is, what I have said, too few customers.

I know one person succeeded with Zingaro and hopefully still is. The pig venture was destined for eventual failure by someone stealing the pigs and the profits. The facts are there and will be in court on that issue soon. See my website for more details. I can't fight that kind of action. If 300 pigs go missing what can I do? Especially when someone else is in charge of them.

If you have another suggestion Joseph of how we can find peace of mind and put this issue to rest, please let me know. There are some suggestions on my website.

I wish you well, Eddy


----------



## chablis

eddy_biggs said:


> Hello Joseph44,
> Thanks for your response. Who are you? What is your name?
> 
> Without that information, it's like talking to a stone isn't it?
> 
> What is the Messenger?
> 
> Yes perhaps I should have told everyone who accepted to enter into business with me, about 90% of new businesses that fail. But honestly, isn't that advice true for every new company? How many of those companies, advertise the failures of others? You can guess the answer, like me, none at all!
> It is just not common sense to do that.
> 
> You also suggest I have to make up the financial losses of others. Why do you say that? Why would they not help me now with my losses? We all accepted to go into the venture together and we had our rewards and responsibilities set out.
> 
> The underlying reason why (in my opinion, but could be substantiated by more qualified people), the real reason why businesses fail is that not enough customers are found to buy the goods or service. It is that PLAIN AND SIMPLE.
> 
> Yes we all say this other reason is to blame and that person and so on. The Trade and Industry site had (I think) 68 reasons listed last year. It may still be there. ^* reasons that people listed as why their business failed.
> Competition opened up next door.
> Sickness.
> Incompetence of someone.
> and 64 more .... but the T&I then said, that the underlying reason was and always is, what I have said, too few customers.
> 
> I know one person succeeded with Zingaro and hopefully still is. The pig venture was destined for eventual failure by someone stealing the pigs and the profits. The facts are there and will be in court on that issue soon. See my website for more details. I can't fight that kind of action. If 300 pigs go missing what can I do? Especially when someone else is in charge of them.
> 
> If you have another suggestion Joseph of how we can find peace of mind and put this issue to rest, please let me know. There are some suggestions on my website.
> 
> I wish you well, Eddy


Excuse me if I put in some paragraphs from the Court hearing in London held on 12th December.

Evidence of issue of fraudulent share certificates: 
Counsel proved that 10LP was only ever a 100 shares company. No shares were ever registered with Companies House even though a form of share certificate, signed by Biggs had been given to investors. 
Counsel went onto say that all the monies paid by investors had been sent to Biggs own personal accounts. 
The Application in respect of Magic-Berries Ltd.: 
Counsel outlined: 
1. Evidence of the MBL Information Pack sent to potential franchisees. 
2. Outline of Financial Rewards being offered by the business. 
3. The Scientific and Market Research claimed by Biggs. 

Evidence Read by Counsel: 
• An e-mail proposal sent by Biggs to an early potential Franchisee – Richard Brough in respect of purchase of the BN postcodes including the postcode area and shares in the company at £14,100. Noted this Franchisee never invested in the business. 
• That the company was charging VAT on the purchase of a Franchise but the company was never registered for VAT. 
• Biggs claimed to own the trademark but proven that he did not (the trademark had been registered on the 8/5/2005 by another company not connected to MBL). 
• Once again Magic-Berries Ltd. was only ever a 100 share company at Companies House and although Biggs had sold shares in the company, no shares had ever been registered. 

Points highlighted by Counsel: 
The same pattern of poor and misrepresentative business practice operated by Biggs on both companies had the same pattern, inducements offered for shares which were never honoured. 
Counsel went on to outline what had become of Investors monies. 
Evidence read by Counsel: 
The financial analysis of the known accounts of 10LP and MBL prepared by +++++++ an investor with qualifications on accounting shows, at the very lowest: 
£401,000 into 10LP 
£90,000 into MBL 
All sums paid into the personal accounts of Biggs, with the exception of some amounts paid into a Barclay’s Bank account of which Biggs was the sole signatory. 
Counsel then went onto to state that Biggs had committed abandonment of his investors, and indicated that Biggs had replied in respect of an approach from the investigators about MBL replying with a two and a half page document and sending a gig stick, which upon examination did not contain anything relevant to the business accounts of the company. 
Clearly Biggs has no interest in defending these applications, and no such defence has been received. 
Counsel then defined to the Judge that there had been No Annual Returns and No Filing of Accounts for either company. 
Counsel Summing Up: 
1. Reasons, for winding up in the Public Interest. 
2. Given the Public Advert 
3. Non Co-Operation by Edward Biggs 
4. Reason to investigate Edward Biggs as the sole director of both companies 
5. The clear nature of the deception

Summing up and Decision by the Judge Miss. Registrar Barber: 
The Judge began by confirming that this hearing was in respect of The Secretary of State for Business Innovation and Skills seeking that the companies, 10 Little Pigs Ltd. and Magic-Berries Ltd. should be wound up, in the Public Interest under Section.124a of the Insolvency Act 1986. 
She was satisfied that the service of the applications on Edward Biggs were good. The matters had also been advertised in The London Gazette on the 24th October 2012. 
No contest had been received. 

She referred to statements from David Hill and Yolande McLeod of Companies House Investigations. 
The Judge went onto say: 
It is quite clear that the Modus Operandi operated by Edward Biggs is the same on 10LP and MBL, including widely inflated representations on ROI and misleading statements. 
She gave 4 reasons for allowing the applications: 
1. Trading with a lack of trading purpose. 
2. Failure to co-operate and deliver adequate accounts. 
3. Abandonment. 
4. Breach of Provisions of Section 443 and 854 of the Companies Act 2006. 

In conclusion, the Judge stated: 
‘’ I am wholly satisfied in the case of both companies that the grounds are made out’’ 
The orders in the interest of winding up the companies in the public interest were signed by her. 
The hearing began at 11.30am and concluded at 12.20pm


----------



## eddy_biggs

Thank you Nigel Dyson for your cut out piece of the court case regarding the closure of both 10 Little Pigs and Magic-Berries.
My legal team consulted on this and we decided to offer no comments and permit the system to close the companies. Whatever was said is not substantiated and is largely bias and wrong and of course undefended. :juggle:

What is to be gained by continuing to keep these companies open?

Be good enough to identify yourself please Nigel Dyson, no point hiding behind Chablis, is there? Do you like this wine?

If anyone has any serious suggestions to close this matter, then those suggestions would be welcome.

Perhaps it is time for one and all to get on with something a little more inspiring.

Good wishes to all.

Eddy


----------



## chablis

oh what a quick reply, you must be totally paranoid now 
I repeat I am not Nigel, not even met the guy.
As for your legal team - that is a joke! If you indeed had one you would not have sent such nonsense on a pen drive to the court.
As for you living in the USA, that is a lie. You are still in Thailand.......it's a very small world biggs.
Sorry to leave you now but I have more research to do online


----------



## scambusters9

Dear All,

It is quite clear that Biggs is in denial, and is attempting to muddy the waters as always.

Let's keep thing simple.

1. Edward Biggs, as he is now known, date of birth 030443, has been proven to have a long and determined criminal past. His convictions in NZ, amount to over 140 cases of fraud from the 1970's to the late 1990's, with over 80 convictions and at least 3 terms of imprisonment, one for at least 3 years.
2. Edward Biggs changed his name by deed poll, from Edward Difarn to escape justice in NZ. HIS IDENTITY IS NOT IN QUESTION, it has been proven with documentary evidence of his facial photographs and his date of birth, with the assistance of the NZ Police and Interpol.
3. Edward Biggs under the name of Difarn, is still wanted under 3 live and active arrest warrants issued by Interpol NZ. He remains in Thailand because he feels safe there under non extradition treaties.
4. Edward Biggs, under a previous name of Edward De Faan is also wanted for offences in the USA and Australia. He has changed his name by deed poll at least 3 times to escape justice in different countries so he will not be picked up by Immigration.
5. There have been numerous articles from the NZ Press forwarded to those in the UK dealing, at least 2 articles with his photograph identifying him.
6. His criminal past involves numerous theft, deception, fraud, arson, and obtaining property by deception. All these offences surround businesses set up, and failed due to Biggs criminal intent. They are numerous in their formats and business models, but his convictions, also including offences against trading standards and even the NZ Government and Immigration led to his deportation from NZ. The true reason why he can never return to the country he claims to love. I cannot begin to tell you of the entire list of offences, but believe me it is an abhorrent and calculated list of crimes over many many years. All to one end, to line the pockets of Edward Biggs aka Edward Difarn aka Dale de Vaan (another name he has used in the Bulgarian Property Scam) as identified by his photo on one of the Daily Mirror articles in the UK this year. 
7. Biggs has been sent, I understand, 2 copies of the NZ articles, with his facial photo as part of the article. His list of previous convictions are serious offences involving huge amounts of money.
8. At no point either on these blogs or on any of the continuing and threatening mails Biggs sends to investors in his recent businesses, 10 Little Pigs etc. does Biggs acknowledge his previous convictions nor his previous identities.
9. IT IS SIMPLE, by not disclosing his long and lengthy criminal past, and previous identities, he immediately committed a deception with criminal intent, against any new investor he approached.
10. It has only been through painstaking research, and information eventually supplied from sources who were close to Biggs, following the media exposes in the UK so far, that we were able to trace him back to NZ and discover his TRUE criminal history.
11. Winding Up Orders by the Secretary of State for Business in the UK, at the High Court on the 12th December 2012, following investigations lasting over a year by The Insolvency Agency and Companies House, into Biggs activities as the sole registered director of both companies in the UK, are orders made at the highest level 'In the Public Interest' to alert others to Biggs true and infamous business acumen and the judges words concerning the 'true nature of the deceptions' should heed all to Biggs intent to deceive. Thankfully the investigations into Biggs continue, now with the backing of the highest court in the land.
12. I suggest all simply remember all of the above, as it puts everything into context. Biggs you have my consent to post this reply in it's entirety wherever you want, as the evidence against you is OVERWHELMING.


----------



## scambusters9

This from Edward Biggs by e-mail to a Thai National working at the farm. See the reference in bold to his intent sent in December 2011....speaks volumes.


Date: Wed, 28 Dec 2011 11:34:05 +0700
Subject: Re: Good day
From: [EDIT REMOVED BY MODERATOR]
To: 


Hello you,

Miss you!


Thanks for your letter. Nice long letter, very happy to read most of it. Not all of course.

It’s is now 28th December and the new year is close. I will do nothing but try to have a happy time. I am sure you will go to a party and have many friends close.

Don’t fret about us, we did ok, you and me and we loved each other and have good memories, many of them. You have a car now, your dad has a car, you have 2 houses and your brother and sister are both overseas. Be happy.


I am 100% closing all the pig business and it is already started. I am selling all the metal that your dad made with love and care. It is so sad but like you told me, the pig business is destroying your life, it has started to destroy mine too. Woody is doing a good job and will hve everything sold within days. Then we have no pigs and no farms.

I will pay all debts so don’t worry about that.

*The shareholders will be so sad but not me. We had an outbreak of foot and mouth so that is my excuse and reason.*

Now I have to think about the property and how to make cash there. *That project has no diseases, no pig feed to buy, no up and down prices and no-one to call wanting cash.
*
We will see.

I am building a little grass-roofed hut with a toilet so we can ask for electricity at the land. Next we need to fix the water systems, so complicated for me but I have to understand it all.

I will not forget Khun Worapong, don’t worry. You can send me a remindinder if you like.

Thanks for the advice re Miyuki. I feel bad about her and can’t see clearly why I left her. Yes because of you and her so boring and no help….. is that enuf?

Going to buy 4 swans today to breed and put on the island. Will make one of the smaller pond much bigger and make a hill near the old hut your dad made. Interesting stuff.

Kisses, always,

Eddy


----------



## scambusters9

eddy_biggs said:


> Thank you Nigel Dyson for your cut out piece of the court case regarding the closure of both 10 Little Pigs and Magic-Berries.
> My legal team consulted on this and we decided to offer no comments and permit the system to close the companies. Whatever was said is not substantiated and is largely bias and wrong and of course undefended. :juggle:
> 
> What is to be gained by continuing to keep these companies open?
> 
> Be good enough to identify yourself please Nigel Dyson, no point hiding behind Chablis, is there? Do you like this wine?
> 
> If anyone has any serious suggestions to close this matter, then those suggestions would be welcome.
> 
> Perhaps it is time for one and all to get on with something a little more inspiring.
> 
> Good wishes to all.
> 
> Eddy


The above from Edward Biggs pays no heed to the level of proof needed for actions to have been succesful in the High Court on the 12th December 2012, on applications made on behalf of the Secretary of State for Business by The Insolvency Agency and Companies House against Biggs as the sole registered director of the 2 companies in question 10 Little Pigs Ltd. and Magic-Berries Ltd. The result of over 12 months of investigations, working closely with investors and witnesses. The affidavits on behalf of The Secretary of State included some 250 pages of evidence as to his 'at best' poor business management and the deception he had created over inflated profits and return on investment, including numerous counts of obtaining monies for shares in both companies, issuing fraudulent shares certificates signed by him and never registered on behalf of investors who trusted him. This along with his lengthy criminal convictions, stemming from the 1960's to the 1990's of fraud, deceit, forgery, theft all to do with businesses he has operated and failed, alongside him being identified as the man behind the Bulgarian Property Scam in the 2000's, via the Daily Mirror article, is proof enough of Biggs lifetime intention to defraud all he meets.


----------



## eddy_biggs

POLICE WANT TO SPEAK TO RICHARD SHAKESPEARE AND STEPHEN FORBES ABOUT THE THEFT OF A CONTAINER LOAD OF SPECIALIST DRINKS, IMPORTED FROM THAILAND TO THE UK. PAID FOR BY ME AND UNLAWFULLY ACQUIRED AND ON SOLD BY FORBES AND SHAKESPEARE.

NOTICE re Edward Biggs 

[An individual just wanting to be legally productive and make a way for himself, as most of us, are doing]

Do not believe the lies and clever exaggerations of the likes of scam bloggers like Stephen Forbes and Richard Shakespeare – they are plain and simply lying about me. Richard Shakespeare of Colchester and Stephen Forbes ex-Army, living in Salisbury area, are now wanted for defamation charges and for stealing a container load of imported drinks and selling stolen property inter alia.

These two people, hiding behind alias, have instituted a whole range of abuse and have tried to point blame of the failure of two companies on me. This is to hide their crime where they stole a £30,000 shipment of drinks, I paid for and imported to the UK for my team of ‘agents.’ The shipment delivery address was changed by Shakespeare with no authority and he gained possession of the drinks. If you have bought Zingaro drinks from Shakespeare or Forbes please notify the police for myself. To NOT DO SO may implicate you in this crime.

If you know of the whereabouts of these two individuals, please contact the local police or myself. If you know where they are employed or what scan they are working on, advise me or the appropriate authorities urgently. Do not engage with them, at your peril.

My legal team advises.

•	UKBA have no file on you nor do they or the police wish to talk to you or arrest you. 
•	You are free to enter / leave the UK or any other country as you wish. 
•	The position re MB & 10LP has not changed. They no longer trade and are not recognized by Companies House. 
•	Your personal file with Investigators appears to be dormant with no further action currently scheduled. 
•	Unfortunately it is next to impossible to stop the activities of bloggers.


----------



## eddy_biggs

Warm regards for an enjoyable and happy Christmas, Eddy


----------



## Slightmiracle

scambusters9 said:


> Hi Cuidado,
> 
> I am the representative of all of the UK, Ireland and worldwide investors, that have lost a great deal of money over the last 3 years, hundred of thousands, to Biggs and his scams. I can be trusted, as you can see I have posted a number of blogs here, and we have been working tirelessly since last year to find Biggs and bring him to justice. A colleague of mine has just alerted me to your post, and I was also notified thru an e-mail alert, where you can contact me directly, so I can prove all the efforts we have been making to find Biggs. I need to make another couple of posts before this system will allow me to post my direct e-mail it is telling me. I work closely with the UK Daily Mirror journalist and I believe you may be the same person as wife no.3 on the blog there? Please contact me so we can talk..thank you.:clap2:


Hi Scambusters,
Like Cuidado, I just joined to post re Ed Difarn. I worked for him in 1981 in Whangarei. I may have met Cuidado? Difarn was a Moonie "minister" at that time giving him the right to operate as a charity. People donated furniture to the shop but no one else ever got them that I'm aware of!
Biggs is an interesting name for him to use!
I had no idea what a global scammer this guy is till I landed here. We knew he was a crook when I worked for him as an upholsterer - it only lasted 3 months - 3 staff all walked out on him, he torched the workshop (concrete block) and went to Mt Eden (Auckland) prison for 18 months for arson (all the fabrics from the shop were at his house so he can't be that clever). His sentence included deportation but because he "reformed" while there they dropped the deportation. He was in the papers soon afterwards for a "Mail Order Snail Farms" scam. I saw him driving an icecream truck too!


----------



## scambusters9

Hi Slightmiracle, many thanks for the post. Yes we know all about Biggs aka Edward Difarn time in NZ, there has just been another huge expose today 3rd Jan, in the UK press, Daily Mirror Newspaper, all about his other identities and previous convictions over 4 decades, look up mirror.co.uk/investigations and search his name...any new stuff you may have please let me know.


----------



## Cuidado

Hi Slightmiracle
I left Ed in July 1981, and only worked in the fruit shop occasionally, at the front of the upholstery part. I am not sure you would remember me. I was pregnant and didn't have a lot to do with his business. One thing though, he wasn't a Moonie minister. He just paid $20 and got a certificate from the Universal Life Church. It was just a tax dodge. No religion involved. Ed was a nominal Catholic when I was with him. Then, when I'd left him and he was with his next wife to be, he conveniently became Pentecostal, which as you know, got him out of deportation. 
I'm amused at his posts here. He knows how to lie blatantly. He has taken down his website, where he said ridiculous things about people, saying I was a child care worker and that I'd worked as a receptionist at some place he made up that has never existed. He just made up names which when I googled, were in the UK! I've lived in Brisbane for 20 years! So when I read the silly stuff he wrote about me, I knew he had done the same to Richard Shakespeare. He has slandered those he thinks have uncovered his petty criminal activities. His next venture is selling off land he's somehow acquired. There was a website for it but it seems to have disappeared. I took screenshots though, so it's on record. That would be something to steer clear of.


----------



## Cuidado

Slightmiracle said:


> Hi Scambusters,
> Like Cuidado, I just joined to post re Ed Difarn. I worked for him in 1981 in Whangarei. I may have met Cuidado? Difarn was a Moonie "minister" at that time giving him the right to operate as a charity. People donated furniture to the shop but no one else ever got them that I'm aware of!
> Biggs is an interesting name for him to use!
> I had no idea what a global scammer this guy is till I landed here. We knew he was a crook when I worked for him as an upholsterer - it only lasted 3 months - 3 staff all walked out on him, he torched the workshop (concrete block) and went to Mt Eden (Auckland) prison for 18 months for arson (all the fabrics from the shop were at his house so he can't be that clever). His sentence included deportation but because he "reformed" while there they dropped the deportation. He was in the papers soon afterwards for a "Mail Order Snail Farms" scam. I saw him driving an icecream truck too!


Biggs was his birth name. I met him in 79 as Edward de Faan. Later learned of name change. He changed spelling to Difarn in the US to get a new passport so he could return to NZ 'under the radar'. 
I remember the police coming to me after he burned the warehouse. It was Christmas Day apparently. I was in Wellington at the time. Luckily I had taken my name off his business when I left him, so it was clear I wasn't involved. What a dummy to have kept the fabric at 183 Kamo Road!! Duh! 
I described his crimes as petty, but I meant the perpetrator. The history of this man goes over 4 decades. Not really petty, but extensive and cruel to victims. You know, the old couple who owned that upholstery business planned to sell it to retire. He talked his way around, mentioned the ministerial credentials, and they basically gave him the business with that big yellow van. He was to pay them off. Well, we know how that went down. How many more hopes and dreams will he destroy before his life is over?


----------



## Cuidado

BEWARE! 
His next venture is found here...

Income Openings - 16. For Sale - Partially-Developed Thai Forest Lake Resort, Thailand


----------



## Cuidado

Cuidado said:


> BEWARE!
> His next venture is found here...
> 
> Income Openings - 16. For Sale - Partially-Developed Thai Forest Lake Resort, Thailand


Well, he took that page off quick-smart! So, just google For Sale - Partially-Developed Thai Forest Lake Resort, Thailand - Brief Details and you will see what he's up to.


----------



## Cuidado

Cuidado said:


> Well, he took that page off quick-smart! So, just google For Sale - Partially-Developed Thai Forest Lake Resort, Thailand - Brief Details and you will see what he's up to.


That's annoying, the www address changed after I posted it. So here it is with spaces, so as not to change when I post this comment:
w w w . t h a i f o r e s t . c o
Google that, and you'll see a bunch of links, even those he has taken down!


----------

